# New Beekeeper in PDX



## Bee Urself (May 20, 2009)

Good luck, maybe see you at Ruhl's sometime....


----------



## magista (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you. So far all is well.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

You should join a local bee club, check with ruhl bee they have a list of clubs you can join, We have one across the river, Clark County Beekeepers Association. We meet the second thursday of the month, the same as the Portland club..


----------



## magista (Jun 1, 2009)

Excellent, I will do that!


----------



## Bee Urself (May 20, 2009)

I will as well, the Clark County Beekeepers Association, though it is a shame that they meet on the same night as the one in Oregon...

Everybody I have met so far in this hobby have been very helpful. I really have enjoyed this time...

First blackberry blooms appeared here today, in Salmon Creek...


----------

